# No collar show!



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I took off Misa's collar recently because It was bothering her neck. At first I thought it was fleas. So I check around her fur and there wasn't any. So I took off the collar and she stop scratching it. What a diva...


----------



## Robin1109 (May 8, 2011)

Awww! Poor gal. I just put a collar back on my guy after having it missing for nearly a year. He got used to it pretty quick. It almost felt like a compromise. Like he was saying "okay, I purposely lost it under the bed and shoved it into a corner for a year - I deserve this now". Haha. At least that's how I imagined the exchange to go.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Weird. Personally,I think Misa looks better with a collar because she looks like a stray in this one.


----------



## Robin1109 (May 8, 2011)

I like my cat in a collar better too. I'm waiting for my kitty to get big enough to put hers on her. It's dangerously large right now!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Thats cool. I two collars for her. One of them is black( as the shelter she came from provide it for us) and a cute rainbow collar that was starting to wear out. Her tongue got stuck to it twice.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Mine have never had collars.. they hate them.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Really? Interesting. Well I guess not everyone puts collars on their cats. lol


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

I started putting them on Boo when he got his shots renewed to keep a rabies tag on since animal control here are starting to crack down on owners with pets that aren't vaccinated.I'll try to get a picture of him in it later.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh, every single one of my cats has multiple collars all with matching tags. Nito has the most, he is my fashionable little diva boy. He looks so proud and handsome when I bust out something new for him!


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

I used to keep collars on my cats until Kodak came along. He's an anti-collar cat, He pulls his own off, and all of the others as well.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

As promised a pic of Boo in his girly glitter flower collar(either pink or blue so I choose pink).


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

^Aw! That looks like blue. lol


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

lol I meant blue!I was half asleep when I wrote that!But I do have a pink collar for him somewhere.


----------



## heavyharmonies (Jul 20, 2009)

Hitomi said:


> As promised a pic of Boo in his girly glitter flower collar(either pink or blue so I choose pink).



Why did you steal my Tweetie? :love2

None of my 5 have collars. They're indoor only and are all microchipped.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

heavyharmonies said:


> Why did you steal my Tweetie? :love2
> 
> None of my 5 have collars. They're indoor only and are all microchipped.


Tweetie?That's Taboo or Boo for short.


----------



## champagne1962 (May 21, 2011)

None of mine have collars either. One would wear it but the other will eat your face if you try to put one on (we know this because we tried when we first got her).


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Murphy doesn't have one either. He's indoor-only and microchipped, so I figure the very small risk of him getting out and needing a collar for identification is too small to make him wear it. I always feel good that I can offer him that -- no tight collar like he had at the SPCA.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

^I can't imagine Murphy with a collar. lol I don't think he will look right on one, although he's a very handsome cat. I bet he was cute kitten too. lol


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Hmmm. It just might be irritating her neck, moving around.
Catty's collar is lost, it's somewhere. And I can't find it!
I'll just keep looking


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cleo had a collar when she adopted me. First thing I did after getting her chipped was take it off. She still had a "collar indentation" more than a year later. None of my girls have collars. 

Strangely, though, I love the look of collars on other cats.


----------

